# 今日は何年? 今日は?



## Thime

Hi, I'm writing in this thread because my doubt it's about an expression very similar to the one of the original poster. So I hope it's ok if I post here.

<mod note: thread branched from here>

Problematic expression: 今曰は?

Context: a person is asking to themselves what day is it? What month is it? What year is it? And finally 今曰は?

How can I translate it? Here's my attempts: "and now?", "and today?", "and now what?"
Which one do you think sounds better in this case?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## karlalou

Could we have the Japanese words before it?
今日は？ alone only says "Today is?"


----------



## ktdd

＠Thime, you probably meant 今日は. 曰 is a different character that means 'say' (いう・いわく).
From your description it isn't immediately clear what is meant by this utterance. Could you copy the four preceding sentences in Japanese?


----------



## Thime

You're right @ktdd I confused 日 with 曰. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.

Here's the preceding sentences:
今日は何日? 今日は何月?
今日は何年? 今日は?


----------



## karlalou

mm..it still.. the 今日は？ only says "Today is?"

It would be normally 今月は何月？今年は何年？

今日は何日？ is a normal question.


----------



## frequency

Thime said:


> Here's the preceding sentences:
> 今日は何日? 今日は何月?
> 今日は何年? 今日は?


You are omitting 「ですか？」今日は何日ですか？ 
But usually 今日は？ sounds 今日はどうですか？ when a speaker wants to say so.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Thime said:


> Here's the preceding sentences:
> 今日は何日? 今日は何月?
> 今日は何年? 今日は?



What day of the month is it today? What month of the year is it today?
What year is it today? When is today exactly?


----------



## Thime

Thank you all for the answers.
I get that's not a common expression...



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> When is today exactly?


Can I ask you what do you mean with the soft color of "exactly"?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I think 今日は？ in the context contains the emphasis. 
Therefore, I want to express the emphasis using "exactly."

The direct translation may be "when is today?"
But it can be translated as "when is today exactly?" or "when on earth is it today?" or something like that.


----------



## frequency

Thime said:


> 今日は何日?


今日は何日*ですか？ *You're asking "What's the date today?" I'll answer you "The 22nd."


> 今日は何月? 今日は何年?


今日は何月ですか？ You forgot what month it is now. 今日 usually means a day, so 今は何月ですか？is better. But yours isn't impossible.
今日は何年ですか？ is as well―今は何年ですか？
Again, don't forget you're omitting ですか in #4.


> 今日は?


We don't say 今日はいつですか？

Your friend wants to go shopping with you. "Let's go shopping". You want to go today. You ask her, 今日は？ How about today?


----------



## Thime

I get it now. Thanks again for the useful answers!


----------

